

Flewent – language-learning extension for Chrome - rahimnathwani
http://groff.co/flewent/

======
rahimnathwani
Chrome store link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flewent/kboplipnha...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flewent/kboplipnhaapngnahmdgminfepnokjhh)

